# Harwich to Holland then onto Spain?



## jaycey001 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi 

This summer we went via Euro tunnel to France to get down to Spain which was a great journey, but I must admit arriving in Folkstone late night and driving back to Suffolk was a bit of a mission! So I have been looking at Harwich as an option, which is only 50ish miles away from where we live. 

Has anyone done this route and what did they think of Holland and the route down to Spain?  We usually give about 7 days to get to southern Spain but if Holland is a viable alternative we could extend it abit. 

We like to use Aires and do about 200ish miles a day so would be interested to hear from anyone else who has done the journey and what they thought. 
Interested in number of aires/wild camping spots, what the roads were like and if its worth doing etc... 

Many Thanks
James


----------



## MarkJ (Oct 16, 2017)

jaycey001 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Has anyone done this route and what did they think of Holland and the route down to Spain?  We usually give about 7 days to get to southern Spain but if Holland is a viable alternative we could extend it abit.
> ...



Me too. We were looking at that crossing and wondering about Holland.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 16, 2017)

I would have thought that the time you will save at the uk end will be added on to your journey at the other side, plus the ferry journey will be longer and more expensive, could you not plan the journey times so that you are getting to Folkestone earlier ?


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 16, 2017)

*Surely*

Better to use the tunnel and either Canterbury P&R...you could overnight and aim for an early train
If you have time use Canterbury for 2 nights and visit the city (free bus from P&R)

(We do not like long boat crossings so I would usually choose to drive more)


----------



## Trompete (Oct 18, 2017)

*Harwich ferry*



jaycey001 said:


> Hi
> 
> This summer we went via Euro tunnel to France to get down to Spain which was a great journey, but I must admit arriving in Folkstone late night and driving back to Suffolk was a bit of a mission! So I have been looking at Harwich as an option, which is only 50ish miles away from where we live.
> 
> ...



Went to Denmark in August via Harwich. Ferry ok but short on facilities and relaxing space. Drove through Holland, whose motorways are free and superb.
On the topic of Spain, we always go from Newhaven to Dieppe only 4 hours and not expensive, with easy free parking on the seafront if you take an evening crossing....avoid the two official camperstops !! incidentally we drive down from the Scottish Borders and even counting the time/fuel involved it beats all other routes.
Our bible is Camperstop from Vicarious Books...hundreds of spots to park, often free and many in superb locations. As a rule we avoid campsites.As an example of why we do this , 6 weeks in Normandy and Brittany cost us a little over £100. Had we used campsites we could easily nave spent over £700...this pays for the ferry and the diesel !!
I seem to have rambled on, but isn't this what motorhoming is all about?


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 18, 2017)

Trompete said:


> Our bible is Camperstop from Vicarious Books...hundreds of spots to park, often free and many in superb locations.



Just curious ... have you looked at our POIs for France and Iberia?


----------



## jaycey001 (Oct 18, 2017)

Trompete said:


> Went to Denmark in August via Harwich. Ferry ok but short on facilities and relaxing space. Drove through Holland, whose motorways are free and superb.
> On the topic of Spain, we always go from Newhaven to Dieppe only 4 hours and not expensive, with easy free parking on the seafront if you take an evening crossing....avoid the two official camperstops !! incidentally we drive down from the Scottish Borders and even counting the time/fuel involved it beats all other routes.
> Our bible is Camperstop from Vicarious Books...hundreds of spots to park, often free and many in superb locations. As a rule we avoid campsites.As an example of why we do this , 6 weeks in Normandy and Brittany cost us a little over £100. Had we used campsites we could easily nave spent over £700...this pays for the ferry and the diesel !!
> I seem to have rambled on, but isn't this what motorhoming is all about?




Thanks for info on the Dieppe crossing, hadn't considered it in the past but price is very good and gives us opportunity to explore that area. I think we may try it in the summer! 

I have used an old version of the Camperstop book and really like it, that along with the camper contact app and, of course, Wild Camping app, we have never been stuck for a place to stay. 

Thanks!


----------



## jaycey001 (Oct 18, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Better to use the tunnel and either Canterbury P&R...you could overnight and aim for an early train
> If you have time use Canterbury for 2 nights and visit the city (free bus from P&R)
> 
> (We do not like long boat crossings so I would usually choose to drive more)



Never considered staying at a P&R, excellent idea! Thanks!!


----------



## carol (Oct 18, 2017)

jaycey001 said:


> Thanks for info on the Dieppe crossing, hadn't considered it in the past but price is very good and gives us opportunity to explore that area. I think we may try it in the summer!
> 
> I have used an old version of the Camperstop book and really like it, that along with the camper contact app and, of course, Wild Camping app, we have never been stuck for a place to stay.
> 
> Thanks!



If you're over 60 and book by phone there's a discount with DFDS.


----------



## Glass man (Oct 18, 2017)

I've done the return trip a few times.
Set your sat nav for no tolls and use the free roads,  once away from northern France there is little traffic and interesting towns and villages to go through if you're not in a rush. Enjoy,.
Remember Spain can be cold in the centre.


----------

